# Kamui vs Tsukuyomi



## Itachі (Mar 15, 2016)

Obito intends to warp Itachi, Itachi anticipates this and plans to use Tsukuyomi the moment Obito lays his hand on him. Can Obito finish his warp or does he lose to Itachi's Tsukuyomi?

I just recently thought of this tbh, if Minato could use Ninjutsu in Hiraishin and escape mid-warp I think that Itachi at least has a chance of catching Obito in Tsukuyomi which has been described as instant.


----------



## Brooks (Mar 15, 2016)

It takes at least 2 to 3 seconds for Obito to wrap his opponent, while Sharingan Genjutsu in general happens at an instant. As far as I see, Obito can find himself in wonderland the moment he touches Itachi.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 15, 2016)

This would work, but it has some problems:

1. Obito has Sharingan and should therefore be able to see the chakra build-up for Tsukuyomi if he is looking right at Itachi.

2. Obito knows about Tsukuyomi, so he can simply avoid eye-contact at the last second.

3. Obito has MS--a better Dojutsu than Hebi Sasuke's three-tomoe Sharingan--and Senju DNA, so it's a safe assumption that he can break Itachi's Tsukuyomi if he is caught in it. The backlash from that would compromise Itachi's ability to react to a follow-up attempt with Kamui.

As a stand-alone tactic, yes, it's plausible. But in an actual fight, it's problematic to employ for these reasons.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 15, 2016)

What was said above 

Tskuyomi is better used as a subtle and weak genjutsu that obito won't perceive 

Perhaps making obito believe he has grabbed itachi while what he is holding could be his own arm or a tree something of the sort 

I can see that happening considering obito weak intellect


----------



## Marsala (Mar 16, 2016)

Itachi wouldn't use Tsukiyomi on Obito; it's useless on another Uchiha with Mangekyou Sharingan. He'd go straight to Izanami.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 16, 2016)

Obito is too smart for this. This would be a good plan to capture some fodder/someone without a dojutsu.


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Mar 16, 2016)

What makes you think that another skilled Genjutsu-using Mangekyo Sharingan-wielding Uchiha would be so easily taken out by Tsukuyomi? Obito would definitely warp him faster.


----------



## Matty (Mar 16, 2016)

Itachi goes to Boxland most likely


----------



## StarWanderer (Mar 16, 2016)

Itachi goes to boxland most likely.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 16, 2016)

Nikushimi said:


> This would work, but it has some problems:
> 
> 1. Obito has Sharingan and should therefore be able to see the chakra build-up for Tsukuyomi if he is looking right at Itachi.
> 
> ...



What he said.


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 16, 2016)

a better counter would be to, activate amatearsu and burn obito to cancel the warp 
or Itachi can immediately awaken a susanoo limb and crush obito downn like a bug before he completes his warp


----------



## Saru (Mar 16, 2016)

ARGUS said:


> a better counter would be to, activate amatearsu and burn obito to cancel the warp
> or Itachi can immediately awaken a susanoo limb and crush obito downn like a bug before he completes his warp




I'm in agreement with this. 

Itachi has better options, but he could try to grab Obito's head and force him to look into his eyes during the warping process. Obito can probably break Tsukuyomi though, so it wouldn't accomplish much.​


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 17, 2016)

Saru said:


> I'm in agreement with this.
> 
> Itachi has better options, but he could try to grab Obito's head and force him to look into his eyes during the warping process. Obito can probably break Tsukuyomi though, so it wouldn't accomplish much.​



Issue with this is that Itachi will be getting sucked In, so he can't just physically move well enough to just enforce eye contact, before the warp finishes


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 17, 2016)

ARGUS said:


> a better counter would be to, activate amatearsu and burn obito to cancel the warp
> or Itachi can immediately awaken a susanoo limb and crush obito downn like a bug before he completes his warp



That wouldn't work as the flames would be sucked in the moment they form. Itachi needs to hit Obito before he activates the warp.


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 17, 2016)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> That wouldn't work as the flames would be sucked in the moment they form. Itachi needs to hit Obito before he activates the warp.



Untrue. The flames would stick to the body, and given that they spawn, means that kamui isn't interfering or just sending them away. Not when Itachi can form the flames much larger than the size of the human body


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 17, 2016)

ARGUS said:


> Untrue. The flames would stick to the body, and given that they spawn, means that kamui isn't interfering or just sending them away. Not when Itachi can form the flames much larger than the size of the human body



Link removed

Kamui would interfere with anything within the range of its suction. The warp covers most of the area around Obito's upper body. So If Itachi tries to use Amaterasu at the same time Obito starts using Kamui then it is likely that  the flames will get sucked in as they form. There is a slightly delay in which the flames form and set the target on fire.


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 17, 2016)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Link removed
> 
> Kamui would interfere with anything within the range of its suction. The warp covers most of the area around Obito's upper body. So If Itachi tries to use Amaterasu at the same time Obito starts using Kamui then it is likely that  the flames will get sucked in as they form. There is a slightly delay in which the flames form and set the target on fire.



You're ignoring the fact that the flames spawn 
Kamui warp suction has got nothing to do with it since Itachi can ignite anything tat he sets his eyes upon. 
The flames don't need to get through kamui warp before it could get Obito 

They would just appear at Obito and then he gets lit up


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 17, 2016)

ARGUS said:


> You're ignoring the fact that the flames spawn
> Kamui warp suction has got nothing to do with it since Itachi can ignite anything tat he sets his eyes upon.
> The flames don't need to get through kamui warp before it could get Obito
> 
> They would just appear at Obito and then he gets lit up



I see your point and I agree on how the flames form. But as long as Kamui is actively warping the space around a certain area, I don't think the flames can form properly and mainted long enough for them to lit Obito on fire.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 17, 2016)

Maybe in a no knowledge scenario, but even than it's questionable and Obito could probably break out anyway. As other said Itachi readying an Amaterasu to use the moment Obito becomes tangible would be more effective, but since Obito has defended Amaterasu in the past it ultimately still won't win Itachi the match.


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 17, 2016)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I see your point and I agree on how the flames form. But as long as Kamui is actively warping the space around a certain area, I don't think the flames can form properly and mainted long enough for them to lit Obito on fire.



Flames will form as long as Itachi can see them 
Kamui warps the space around obits eye. Actually it warps the space in front of it. 
Amaterasu spawning makes this completely irrelevant since the flames will just spawn on obitos body and Ignore the kamui portal, causing it to stick to obitos body

Only issue with this is, how quickly does Itachi use Amaterasu. 
Given that Obito has to actually touch Itachi to warp or be right infront of him, chances are that Itachi immediately uses the flames. But if Obito attempts a sneak attack then susnaoo is quicker and more effective


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 18, 2016)

Obito would just break Tsukuyomi anyway. The fact that Tsukuyomi weakens Itachi too means it's the worst thing he could do.

Amaterasu or Susano'o would be the better choice since Obito can't phase while warping.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 18, 2016)

If Itachi uses Tsukuyomi the second Obito touches him then yeah he could prolly stop himself from being sucked up to boxland as the genjutsu would likely stop the warp so yeah it's possible. Though Obito can likely break out of it and he prolly wouldn't be too messed up to keep going and suck up Itachi later.


----------

